

Buy Stocks on Facebook With Your Credit Card - JumpCrisscross
http://www.loyal3.com/simple_and_easy

======
baremetal
So there are no commission fees or monthly fees or any hidden fees? How do you
make money if you don't tax the transactions somehow?

If there aren't hidden fees, then i love this idea, i might actually sign up
for a facebook account, haha.

------
dawilster
Is this only for us residents?

